# Rotating Acana



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone that feeds Acana rotate the different kinds? I wanted to try different grain free versions but never thought it would be a good idea because the bags I can get are so big and I didn't want it all to go stale. Well, a pet store (within walking distance!) opened and carries the trial sizes! So I thought I would try rotating and see how she does. Generally her tummy is fine with some change and she eats Acana Ranchlands, lamb ZP and raw. 

I bought one of each kind. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh I love that! I wish I could get Fromm trial sizes so I could rotate more often. Now that I know Toby's tummy can handle it, I'm excited to rotate. I'm just going to buy a new flavor every bag (bags last 6 weeks). But little bags would be sooo much better. Oh well, tangent ended. Lol. 

I have no clue about Acana. But I hope you can rotate. I think Odie would like that 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh I love that! I wish I could get Fromm trial sizes so I could rotate more often. Now that I know Toby's tummy can handle it, I'm excited to rotate. I'm just going to buy a new flavor every bag (bags last 6 weeks). But little bags would be sooo much better. Oh well, tangent ended. Lol.
> 
> I have no clue about Acana. But I hope you can rotate. I think Odie would like that
> 
> ...


I love it too! I'm so excited. The only thing that I don't like is that the trial sizes don't close like the big bags. She had some of the wild prairie for dinner so I've just put the rest of the kibble in a ziploc container and am hoping that it will stay good in there. She loved it! I knew she would since it has chicken and turkey in it. She loves anything with a beak.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

On their Q&A page, the 4th question down, they actually recommend rotating diets. I just had to try and look quick  Hope that puts you at ease! Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Krystal the only thing I can tell you is that Karma and Laska have tried all the grain free flavors without any problem. I hope Odessa will do great too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

